# Storing pre-mixed dry ingredients for banana bread?



## CherryRed (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello!

It's been a while since I've been around here, but I know all of you are extremely wise when it comes to kitchen knowledge so I'm wondering if you wouldn't mind helping me out with something. My boyfriend has a great banana bread recipe that everyone loves - he gets so many requests for it that he ends up making banana bread on a pretty regular basis. He was wondering if he could pre-mix the dry ingredients and store them in large quantities so he'd only have to add wet ingredients later. The things included in this are baking powder, baking soda, flour, and salt. He wanted to know if he could mix the sugar in as well. Would there be any negative effect if he mixed these ingredients ahead of time and stored them in airtight canisters?

Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 23, 2008)

There's lots of folks that premix dry rubs using various ingredients and store them until needed. I don't see why this would be any different, as long as it's an airtight storage like you said, as some things like sugar might attract moisture. You can even buy premixed boxes for banana bread. That would not be any different. IMO.


----------



## sattie (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree with pacanis... welcome back CherryRed!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 23, 2008)

There should be no problem with pre-mixing the dry ingredients in large quantities if it's stored in an airtight container and it is throughly mixed every time before taking some out.  Then he can measure out a recipe's woirth of the mix and go.  

I recommend mixing up one recipe amount and weighing it so you will be able to remove the right amounts for future breads.


----------



## bfurtay (Dec 25, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> There should be no problem with pre-mixing the dry ingredients in large quantities if it's stored in an airtight container and it is throughly mixed every time before taking some out.  Then he can measure out a recipe's woirth of the mix and go.
> 
> I recommend mixing up one recipe amount and weighing it so you will be able to remove the right amounts for future breads.


What if I have already cut shortening into the mix?


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 25, 2022)

bfurtay said:


> What if I have already cut shortening into the mix?


I've never heard of a recipe for banana bread that involved shortening.


----------



## bfurtay (Dec 25, 2022)

Very old recipe


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 25, 2022)

Many commercial mixes have shortening mixed in, but then, I'm not trying to duplicate those things, when baking.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 25, 2022)

bfurtay said:


> What if I have already cut shortening into the mix?


If it is a shelf stable shortening, I don't see why not. Otherwise, you could always add the shortening later or store the mix in the refrigerator. It also would depend on how long you want to store the mix.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 25, 2022)

I woul consider shortening a liquid ingredient


----------

